# Lynksis Or Netgear



## littlenicky

I say lynksis by far i juss wanted to know what other people think.


----------



## littlenicky

oops i spelled linksys wrong..lol


----------



## [tab]

Hehe...


----------



## weed

Linksys rules!
if anyones got a Linksys WRT54G Wireless router its hackerable 
hacked fireware http://h.vu.wifi-box.net/wrt54g/
Once you've hacked into the Linksys router, applications can be installed e.g Snort or Kismet. 
more links 
http://www.batbox.org/wrt54g-linux.html


----------



## zkiller

i use linksys, but netgear isn't bad either.


----------



## rexinre

I use linksys wireless... its great!


----------



## Praetor

I dont use wireless much anymore since i transition to Gigabit but I do like the way Linky's dont use inhouse firmwares 

In all honesty the poll is far to limited.


----------



## rexinre

What is Gigabit?  Why can't you use wireless with it?


----------



## Praetor

Gigabit = 1000Mbits/sec = 125Mbytes/sec throughput ... when you find me a cost effective wireless solution that matches that, lemme know


----------



## robina_80

thats your home speed yeah its not your internet connection speed?


----------



## Praetor

Obviously


----------



## rexinre

There is a lot of words (if you want to call it that) on this forum that I don't understand, so it may take me a while to comprehend.  Thanks for the info Praetor though.


----------



## Praetor

Sure thing  Gigabit is fairly common on the more premium motherboards nowadays, some mobos featuring even two


----------



## zkiller

rexinre said:
			
		

> There is a lot of words (if you want to call it that) on this forum that I don't understand, so it may take me a while to comprehend.  Thanks for the info Praetor though.


i know this is off topic, but i just wanted to say 'nice choice of color on the civic'!  i must confess that i am not a honda nut by far, but the boost makes it all good by me!


----------



## SFR

Praetor said:
			
		

> Gigabit = 1000Mbits/sec = 125Mbytes/sec throughput ... when you find me a cost effective wireless solution that matches that, lemme know


lol


I know very little about the wireless side of things...

I did some research a few years ago when deciding what to use... and as soon as I discovered the limitations of wireless I quickly went back to my choice of Cat6 cables.

anyway... I have a wired cable modem and an 8-port router and a KVM 8-station CPU switch all from linksys. I trust linksys products and have had zero problems with them.


----------

